# Ruby's first proper point



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

okay, it was only a crow on the path, but she held this stance for a good 4 minutes today


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

and then I sent her after it, (it got away )


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice, she's going to be easy to steady to wing and shot.


----------

